# Duality?



## Pyramid (Mar 24, 2008)

Gurbani conveys a very solid message of JUST ONE. There is no second. Considering a second indicates practice of duality. 

Our relationship with God is described as husband and wife. We cant have more than ONE relationship.

ਮਨ ਰੇ ਦੂਜਾ ਭਾਉ ਚੁਕਾਇ ॥
man rae dhoojaa bhaao chukaae ||
O mind, give up the love of duality.


ਧ੍ਰਿਗੁ ਜੀਵਣੁ ਦੋਹਾਗਣੀ ਮੁਠੀ ਦੂਜੈ ਭਾਇ ॥
dhhrig jeevan dhohaaganee muthee dhoojai bhaae ||
The life of the discarded bride is cursed. She is deceived by the love of duality.

Duality keeps us in the cycle of birth and death:

ਦੂਜੈ ਭਾਇ ਕੋ ਨਾ ਮਿਲੈ ਫਿਰਿ ਫਿਰਿ ਆਵੈ ਜਾਇ ॥
dhoojai bhaae ko naa milai fir fir aavai jaae ||
No one merges with Him through the love of duality; over and over again, they come and go in reincarnation.

Without loving the Guru our condition is something like this:

ਸਬਦੈ ਸਾਦੁ ਨ ਆਇਓ ਲਾਗੇ ਦੂਜੈ ਭਾਇ ॥
sabadhai saadh n aaeiou laagae dhoojai bhaae ||
They do not savor the Taste of the Shabad; they are attached to the love of duality.

ਲਖ ਚਉਰਾਸੀਹ ਫੇਰੁ ਪਇਆ ਕਾਮਣਿ ਦੂਜੈ ਭਾਇ ॥
lakh chouraaseeh faer paeiaa kaaman dhoojai bhaae ||
The soul-bride in love with duality goes around the wheel of reincarnation, through 8.4 million incarnations.

There is no difference between God and Guru/Brahmgyani/Realized Soul. After the light merges into light, no difference remain. Nobody can tear them apart.

ਉਪਜਿਆ ਤਤੁ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਸਾਹੁਰੈ ਪੇਈਐ ਇਕੁ ਹਰਿ ਬਲਿ ਰਾਮ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
oupajiaa thath giaan saahurai paeeeai eik har bal raam jeeo ||
The essence of spiritual wisdom has welled up; in this world, and the next, the One Lord is pervading. I am a sacrifice to the Lord.


ਬ੍ਰਹਮੈ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਕੋਇ ਨ ਸਾਕੈ ਭਿੰਨ ਕਰਿ ਬਲਿ ਰਾਮ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
brehamai breham miliaa koe n saakai bhinn kar bal raam jeeo ||
When God meets the God within the self, no one can separate them. I am a sacrifice to the Lord.


ਬਿਸਮੁ ਪੇਖੈ ਬਿਸਮੁ ਸੁਣੀਐ ਬਿਸਮਾਦੁ ਨਦਰੀ ਆਇਆ ॥ 
bisam paekhai bisam suneeai bisamaadh nadharee aaeiaa ||
I gaze upon the Wondrous Lord, and listen to the Wondrous Lord; the Wondrous Lord has come into my vision.


ਜਲਿ ਥਲਿ ਮਹੀਅਲਿ ਪੂਰਨ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਮਾਇਆ ॥ 
jal thhal meheeal pooran suaamee ghatt ghatt rehiaa samaaeiaa ||
The Perfect Lord and Master is pervading the water, the land and the sky, in each and every heart.


ਜਿਸ ਤੇ ਉਪਜਿਆ ਤਿਸੁ ਮਾਹਿ ਸਮਾਇਆ ਕੀਮਤਿ ਕਹਣੁ ਨ ਜਾਏ ॥ 
jis thae oupajiaa this maahi samaaeiaa keemath kehan n jaaeae ||
I have merged again into the One from whom I originated. The value of this cannot be described.


ਜਿਸ ਕੇ ਚਲਤ ਨ ਜਾਹੀ ਲਖਣੇ ਨਾਨਕ ਤਿਸਹਿ ਧਿਆਏ ॥੪॥੨॥ 
jis kae chalath n jaahee lakhanae naanak thisehi dhhiaaeae ||4||2||
Nanak meditates on Him. ||4||2||

There is no difference between a realized soul and the one who is realized. No one can separate them.

ਜਲ ਤੇ ਤਰੰਗ ਤਰੰਗ ਤੇ ਹੈ ਜਲੁ ਕਹਨ ਸੁਨਨ ਕਉ ਦੂਜਾ ॥੧॥
jal thae tharang tharang thae hai jal kehan sunan ko dhoojaa ||1||
From the water, the waves rise up, and from the waves, the water. They are only different by figures of speech. ||1||


No duality is allowed on the Spiritual path. Recognize the One.

ਜਿਨੀ ਇਕੁ ਪਛਾਣਿਆ ਦੂਜਾ ਭਾਉ ਚੁਕਾਇ ॥
jinee eik pashhaaniaa dhoojaa bhaao chukaae ||
Those who recognize the One renounce the love of duality.


Shared with the Sangat IN LOVE OF WAHEGURU.
Good Luck.

Tuhada Das
Papi Yograj


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 24, 2008)

Pyramid ji

ਜਲ ਤੇ ਤਰੰਗ ਤਰੰਗ ਤੇ ਹੈ ਜਲੁ ਕਹਨ ਸੁਨਨ ਕਉ ਦੂਜਾ ॥੧॥
jal thae tharang tharang thae hai jal kehan sunan ko dhoojaa ||1||
From the water, the waves rise up, and from the waves, the water. They are only different by figures of speech. ||1||

Really beautiful. The message is so clear.


----------

